# Ka Racor's Journal



## mythusmage (Nov 2, 2003)

I have been remiss in the matter, entirely forgetting to keep this account. But having met a foe more dire than any we have fought before, I seek now to redress the wrong.

Today was not a good day. My foolishness nearly killed me. Were it not for my friends my life would have been forfeit. Two knights and their unliving servants did assail us, and while my fellows did concentrate upon the one, I sought glory in battling the second. Only to see the fiend envigor the ambulating corpses with him with the murder of a child. Ere I could do ought to bring the fiend down the three zombies with him, showing an alacrity of movement and a skill at combat they had shown naught before, did bring me down. Were it not for Zin, our mojh, who did distract the malevolent dead, I should have died, and likely my corpse become a shambling mockery of life.

So, once more my fellow casters did work their magic, and I was once more brought back to health. Well, mostly back to health, for there is still the matter of the blood I lost to a giant weasel. Which, what with all the troubles that have been visited upon us, is yet to heal.

The way I feel right now, were a cow to come into my possession I should eat it raw and living.

And yet there is a bit of good news to relate in this account. For the first time I cast a spell for real. It is so different from practice. Knowing that it is FOR REAL gives it a frisson, a 'chill' no practice casting could ever have.

And what gave me this wondrous tingle? This thrill that shivered the spine and made the toes curl? I healed some of the wounds of a human child. An adolescent girl sore wounded by fell magics. Got a headache for my labors, but seeing her bruises and cuts clear and close more than made up for that trifling matter.

For my troubles she and her companion, a boy, get up and walk away at some speed. So it was chase after them, catch them, and bring them back. That took some doing. When I return to our lair in town (we were in a deserted town, I forgot to mention that, with a number of small children and the two adolescents) My companions had returned from their expedition to face the surviving knight with the news that we most certainly needed to return to the capitol and there rest and gain such assistance in our task as we can muster.

To top it all off, I'm growing again. I have added another four inches to my height since I left home, and weight appropriate to my new stature. Furthermore matters once a dark secret evading my understanding are now becoming clear. I gain in confidence, in self assurance. When we face the fiends again I shall be a better person than I was before.

This fell dweomer we fight shall be defeated, the plague cleansed from the land. 

That is all for today. 

Ka Racor; Warmain, Iron Witch, Hu-Charad


----------



## mythusmage (Nov 3, 2003)

bump


----------

